# REQ Honeycomb theme for CM7



## tats (Jun 30, 2011)

I am clueless to deving...would love it if someone already made one and would share :androidwink:


----------



## vdubsky (Jul 16, 2011)

I have one ill upload it to my dropbox in a minute

-Dubsky
Edit for link this one just install like any apk and open with theme manager 
http://db.tt/JpSwdk6


----------



## tats (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks!!! Will try. 

Btw what does it theme? I mean like notification bar, battery, etc?


----------



## vdubsky (Jul 16, 2011)

"tats said:


> Thanks!!! Will try.
> 
> Btw what does it theme? I mean like notification bar, battery, etc?


It was just about a full theme even the market IIRC. Most of these CM7 themes you flash thru the theme chooser seem to theme everything. I have quite a few now but if you just Google Search cm7 theme you'll get alot of them.

-Dubsky


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just search "Honeybread" in the market and enjoy


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Just search "Honeybread" in the market and enjoy


+1

Note that if you install that and enable it, the act of enabling it installs an adw them that you can use in adw. However, if you disable the cm theme, it installs the adw theme and pisses adw off causing some fc's, so be sure to disable the adw theme before you switch cm themes.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## polish23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Where can I get theme manager I can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

polish23 said:


> Where can I get theme manager I can't seem to find it anywhere


It's the Theme Chooser app in your app drawer.

There are a bunch of CM7 themes on the market. Just search CM7 theme.


----------

